# Ficken statt Kicken



## Stollentroll (8 Juni 2008)

Fußball ist doof!


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Juni 2008)

hallo,
finde den rummel auch bescheiden, jeder depp fährt mit einer fahne rum, was für ein schwachsinn.


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> finde den rummel auch bescheiden, jeder depp fährt mit einer fahne rum, was für ein schwachsinn.



*ACK*           .


----------



## Lars Weiß (8 Juni 2008)

Jupp. Hier im Dorf ist auch Terror. Meine Alte ist schon angepisst weil sie nicht schlafen kann.


----------



## argv_user (8 Juni 2008)

Bei uns zünden sie Feuerwerkskörper;
wie die kleinen Kinder...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juni 2008)

Habt Ihr noch was zu sagen bevor die EM richtig losgeht ???????????


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Juni 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Habt Ihr noch was zu sagen bevor die EM richtig losgeht ???????????


Was meinst Du mit EM?


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

WM war besser


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juni 2008)

ich hab mich gestern gefragt, ob Polen gewonnen hat und sich ein paar Polen über den Sieg gefreut haben ...

nun gut, stellen wir uns mal auf alltäglich Hupkonzerte aus nichtigem Anlass ein


----------



## Markus (9 Juni 2008)

ich interessiere mich eigentlich auch nicht für fußball, und ich habe auch die abseitsregel nicht verstaden!

aber ich finde das mit der em und wm gut!

es ensteht wieder ein "wir-gefühl" und das ist gut!
war gestern beim publicviewing, es ist einfach der hammer wie sich jung und alt in angenehmer atmosphäre über die 22 jungs freuen die dem ball hinterherlaufen...

@alle schweizer
WAS AM SAMSTAG MIT EUCH GEMACHT WURDE WAR NICHT OK!
FÜR MICH WART IHR DIE KLAREN SIEGER DES SPIELS!!!


----------



## der_iwan (9 Juni 2008)

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
Gestern Abend in Hamburg, fast 40000 Fussballverückte,
Deutsche und Polen friedlich zusammen.
Einfach nur schwarz rot *geil.*



*der_iwan*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Juni 2008)

Stollentroll schrieb:


> Ficken statt Kicken



Ich fand das Spiel gestern echt spannend ... und die passende 
Antwort für das polnische "Vorspiel". :-? 

Und das andere: Dazu gibt es die Halbzeitpause .

Die Polen könnten sich ja erstmal mit einem Formel-1-Sieg trösten, 
wäre er nicht in einem deutschen Auto zustande gekommen.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Und das andere: Dazu gibt es die Halbzeitpause .



und wann gehst du bier holen


----------



## maweri (9 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und wann gehst du bier holen


 
So 'ne Pause dauert 15(!) Minuten.
Zeit genug für 2-3x :sc4: 
das Bier kann sie ja nachher bringen:sm19:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Juni 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> ... das Bier kann sie ja nachher bringen:sm19:



Mhh. Wer Bier holt quatscht nicht dazwischen ... :-D


----------



## maweri (9 Juni 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mhh. Wer Bier holt quatscht nicht dazwischen ... :-D


 
Ich habe mir das Spiel gestern mit insgesamt 3 Männer und 4 Frauen angeschaut.

Da kamen tatsächlich so Sprüche wie: "Der Frings sieht nach dem Duschen mit offenen Haaren viel geiler aus..."
Selbst von meiner Chefin, obwohl die sich sonst sehr gut mit Fussball auskennt.


----------



## pylades (9 Juni 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mhh. Wer Bier holt quatscht nicht dazwischen ... :-D



*ACK*

PDF ausdrucken und an die Wohnzimmertür 

Pylades


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich fand das Spiel gestern echt spannend ... und die passende
> Antwort für das polnische "Vorspiel". :-?
> 
> Und das andere: Dazu gibt es die Halbzeitpause .
> ...


 


.... ist aber schon komisch oder ???? Deutschland - Polen 2 : 0 .... 2 Tore durch einen (gebürtigen) Polen UND es waren keine Eigentore...... und am besten fand ich den brasilanischen Polen....... schon alles etwas seltsam......


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Juni 2008)

... tut mir leid ... ich kann bei der Sache kein "Wir"-Gefühl entwickeln - warscheinlich auch schon deshalb, weil ich zu einem Sieg oder einer Niederlage nichts dazu beigetragen habe ...

Um aber auf das Ursprungs-Thema zurückzukommen :
Wenn man denn ein "Wir"-Gefühl entwickelt, wenn man Kicken läßt ... kriegt man dann auch ein "Ich"-Gefühl, wenn man Ficken läßt ...?

Gruß
LL

PS: Ich bin in erster Linie auf meine eigenen Erfolge stolz ...


----------



## maweri (10 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man denn ein "Wir"-Gefühl entwickelt, wenn man Kicken läßt ... kriegt man dann auch ein "Ich"-Gefühl, wenn man Ficken läßt ...?



Da fällt mir nur eins zu ein:
Was sagt ein Macho, nachdem ihm einer geblasen wurde?
-Na, Schätzchen, wie war ich?

Und was sagt er, wenn er beim Blasen keinen hochkriegt?
-Na, Schätzchen, heute ist wohl nicht dein Tag.


Wäre auch etwas für 'Fun zum Feierabend'. Aber dafür ist er doch zu flach.


----------



## kermit (16 Juni 2008)

ab jetzt ficken

bis zum Donnerstag, 19. Juni 2008, 20:45 Uhr*ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Juni 2010)

*Ficken statt kicken*



Stollentroll schrieb:


> Fußball ist doof!


 


Cerberus schrieb:


> Perfektionist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ficken statt kicken
> ...


 
na dann, wenn ich nicht die Hände voller Popkorn und Bier habe und auf der Vuvuzela rumtrompete wie'n Elefant.


----------



## nade (14 Juni 2010)

Die Mail kam eben rein:


> INFORMATIONSAUSGABE - STRASSENVERKEHRSAMT - JUNI 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erzteufele (14 Juni 2010)

... aber diese fähnlich brauchen eine eigene geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung!!!!!

ich fand das vor 2 jahre schon nicht so toll mit 220 sachen über die autobahn und vorne drann so´n 5er bmw mit 4 !?!?! von diesen dummheitsfähnchen ... und natürlich reißen die irgendwann ab...  grrrr alles vollidioten


----------

